
‘Bring pencils’ and 49 other things hurricane pros know - fisherjeff
https://www.poynter.org/news/bring-pencils-and-49-other-things-hurricane-pros-know
======
dankohn1
This was superb. Love the analysis of how to do your job with clarity and
panache. E.g.: "Think of your feed as a news brief. Begin with a lede or
transition, even if it is very rudimentary. That will make it easy for the
anchor to cut and paste. "At Hollywood Regional Conglomerate Memorial Medical
Health Center Complex and Ale House, emergency room workers performed
battlefield type triage on dozens of injured passengers." Fact, color, quote.
Fact, color, quote. Kicker."

